# Vulnerable Cherax Crayfish when molting....



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Specie is: Cherax quadricarinatus aka Red Claw Crayfish, native of Australia.

So today I came home from work and I checked on my crayfish tank. I saw that one of my males (close to 4" head to tail) had just molted but unfortunately it was being eaten alive by another male of slightly larger size. One of the claw was already gone and mostly all the leggs on one side.
Picture of the discarded shell:








Picture of the victim still alive. He is very soft:









Quickly setup a 5 gallon tank (kind of small but it will do for now) and placed him in there on one side. He seems OK. I put the discarded shell in there as well because they are known to eat their shell for the calcium.









Other news - Picture of a berried female that I decided to pull aside from the main tank otherwise the babies have no chance of survival.









Picture of my large alpha male inside a 6 inch diameter clay pot:









Thanks for looking


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor guy I hope he will pull through. On the other hand nice crays they are sure a beautiful blue. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

When they molt other crays take adavntage of that and eats them  Your other crays look really nice and healthy Chris


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful!


----------

